# Best Ranger Competition 2018



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Kicked off Friday morning at Ft Benning.
http://www.bestrangercompetition.com/

All the usual suspects (75th Rangers, Airborne Ranger Training, 82nd ect) are back again but this year, The Army Cyber Protection Unit and Coast Guard will have a Team.

Best Ranger is open to any service member who has graduated Ranger school.

50 Teams start and by the end of day 1, there will only be 26 Teams..then again expect to be down to only 16 Teams by Sunday.

They started off with a 8 mile Buddy run. They also face a 17 mile road march...all in all movement will involve over 65 miles. BTW, that's the easy parts  In the past, shooting has been a key factor for points but I suspect things will be just a little different this year.

Be safe Warriors

Rangers lead the way


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations to SFC Joshua Rolfes and SFC Anthony Allen of the Airborne and Ranger Training Brigade, your 2018 Best Rangers.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Congrats!


----------

